# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  διάθεση για..τίποτα

## αν?

Απασχολώ τον εαυτό μου με διάφορα.Ομως με το που ηρεμώ για λίγο χωρίς να κάνω κάτι συγκεκριμένω σκέφτομαι τον Φ. (βλέπε post "βοήθεια σε χρήστη-απορία" και "είναι περίπλοκο"). Νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω τίποτα πραγματικά όσο δεν είναι καλά. υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος τρόπος να ξεφύγω από αυτό;

----------


## researcher

ναι 

ειναι πιο ευκολο να ζουμε τη ζωη των αλλων και οχι την δικη μας

και γω λιγο καιρο εχει που το καταλαβα

ρε συ ακομα και ενα τζνκυ στ youtube να δω με πιανει το παραπονο και γιατι και μηπως ακομα και μηπως φταιω αρχιζω και αισθανομαι 

χαμος σου λεω

οχι με το να εχω και φιλο τζανκυ

εκει δεν θα την εβγαζα καθαρη στανταρ

και ερχομαι στο θεμα παρε διαβασε το βιβλιο 

συνεξαρτηση τελος της melodie beatie

μιλαμε εχω παθει

ειναι τελειο

ελπιζω να σε διαφωτισα 

θα τα λεμε

παντως να ξερεις δηλωνω συν -παθουσα

----------


## αν?

ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα και την πρόταση...Το έψαξα ήδη στην δημοτική βιβλιοθήκη και είναι διαθέσιμο, αύριο πρωί πρωί θα πάω να το δανειστώ να το διαβάσω. Μ αρέσει πολύ να διαβάζω..οπότε το μηνυμα σου ήταν παραπάνω από ευστοχο :). Για να δούμε...θα σου γράψω εντυπώσεις μόλις το διαβάσω..

"ναι,ειναι πιο ευκολο να ζουμε τη ζωη των αλλων και οχι την δικη μας"
πιστεύεις ότι αυτό είναι που κάνουμε; απλά συμβαίνουν τόσα πολλά γύρω μας, πως γίνεται να μην σε επηρεάζουν;(εντάξει στο σημείο αυτό παραδέχομαι οτι ενδεχομένως να με επηεράζουν περισσότερο από όσο θα έπερεπε..αλλά από την άλλη ποιος ορίζει τον βαθμό στον οποίο θα έπρεπε να με επηρεάζουν; )ελπίζω το βιβλίο να μου λύσει απορίες και να με βοηθήσει..

----------


## researcher

συμβαινουν παρα πολα γυρω μας 

συμφωνω


αλλα ειναι επιλογη του Φ. να πινει


και επιλογη δικη σου να πινεις...σε εισαγωγικα ..... το γεγονος οτι ο Φ πινει


καταλαβες?


ενας επιλεγει να πινει

και ο αλλος επιλεγει να ασχολειται ολη μερα και ολη νυχτα με τον αλλον που επιλεγει να πινει 


αρα ο ενας πινει ηρωινη

και ο αλλος πινει τον αλλον που πινει


αρα εχουμε

εναν που πινει και ζει για να πινει


και αυτο ειναι λυπηρο γιατι 

(ενω ειναι αξιολογο ατομο. εχει τοσα χαρισματα , ειναι τοοοσο ερωτευσιμο, εντουτοις δεν χαιρεται , καταστρεφει τον εαυτο του, δεν εργαζεται δεν ζει δεν αναπνεει ελευθερα, δεν χαμογελα , και κριμα και κριμα και κριμα καιει τη ζωη του, δεν τη ζει)


και τωρα εχουμε στον αλλον

που πινει αυτον που πινει

και ειναι κριμα γιατι (ενω ειναι αξιολογο ατομο. εχει τοσα χαρισματα , ειναι τοοοσο ερωτευσιμο, εντουτοις δεν χαιρεται , καταστρεφει τον εαυτο του, δεν εργαζεται δεν ζει δεν αναπνεει ελευθερα, δεν χαμογελα , και κριμα και κριμα και κριμα καιει τη ζωη του, δεν τη ζει)


καταλαβες?

εγω αυτο εχω καταλαβει

δεν το λεω απολυταγια σενα και για μενα

αλλα στο βαθμο που γινεται

ενω δηλαδη υποτιθεται οτι εισαι ο υγιης και ο νορμαλ

στην ουσια

αρχιζεις και δεν ζεις με υγεια θυσιαζοντας (ποιος σου το ζητησε) τη ζωη σου

το ζητουμενο

που ειναι να χαρεις την ζωη 

δεν επιτυγχανεται σε κανεναν απο τους δυο

οταν και αν συμβαινει

δεν λεω οτι με το ζορι συμβαινει

σου λεω το σκεπτικο απλα

----------


## researcher

ο ενας δηλαδη επιλεγει να καταστρεφει τη ζωη του πινοντας

και ο αλλος

εγω καλη ωρα

να καταστρεφω τη ζωη μου λυπουμενη για τον αλλον

μα γιατιιιιιιιι πινει?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι πινει?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι πνει?

μα δεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεν το βλεπει ποσο κακο ειναι?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιι δεν το βλεπει?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι δεν το βλεπει?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιι? δεν το βλεπει ? ε? ε? ε?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι δεν βοηθιεται?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιι δεν βοηθιεται?

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιι δεν βοηθιεται?

γιατι γαμωτο γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι?

γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι?

ισως αν κλαψω λιγο παραπανω εκεινος να επιλεξει κατι καλυτερο!

ισως αμα του το πω με λιγο καλυτερο τροπο?

το βρηκα θα κανω πως δεν με ενδιαφερει και δεν θα του λεω τιποτα!

αχ δεν πετυχαινει..μμμ κατσε κατσε θα βαλω τον ταδε να του το πει....

μα γιατιιιιιιιιιιιιι?

γιατι δεν πιανει τιποτα?

μα γιατι πινει? 

μα δεν βλεπει οτι ειναι κακο?
οοοοοοοοοο καλα ! ολη μου τη ζωη και δεν μου φτανει να ειμαι ειλικρινης!

το χω λεμε!!!!!

----------


## αν?

καταλαβαίνω νομίζω το σκεπτικό σου..
σχετικά με μένα προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα ( σε μια προσπάθεια να ζήσω τη ζωή μου όπως αξίζει),διαβάζω,ζωγραφίζω,δ ουλεύω καποιες ώρες,συνεχίζω τις σπουδές μου..και πολλές φορές νιώθω ευχαριστημένη με τη ζωή μου.όμως πάντα κάτι με κρατάει πίσω,μου στερεί την ανεμελειά..δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κατανοητό αυτό που θέλω να πώ. Πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού υπάρχει ο Φ. και ενδεχομένως και άλλοι σαν τον Φ., και άνθρωποι δυστυχισμένοι, αδικημένοι (δεν ξέρω πως ακούγεται αυτό..αλλά έτι σκέφτομαι.υπάρχει δυστυχία πως μπορώ να κάνω σαν να μην υπάρχει?)και δεν λεώ ότι εγώ είμαι η ευαίσθητη που την αφορούν και ασχολείται και οι άλλοι που δεν επηρεάζονται τόσο είναι οι αδιάφοροι..Προσπαθώ πάντως όσο μπορώ να ζώ τη ζωή μου!Με τον Φ. ήμασταν πολύ δεμένοι, ήμασταν πολλά χρόνια μαζί, μέναμε μαζί ουσιαστικά μεγαλώσαμε μαζί και ο τρόπος του εχει επηρεάσει τον δικό μου και αντίστροφα με τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά που αυτό συνεπάγεται υποθέτω..

----------


## αν?

;) (για τον εσωτερικό μονόλογο)

----------


## researcher

> ;) (για τον εσωτερικό μονόλογο)



χα χα! εμπνευση ε?

----------


## researcher

> καταλαβαίνω νομίζω το σκεπτικό σου..
> σχετικά με μένα προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα ( σε μια προσπάθεια να ζήσω τη ζωή μου όπως αξίζει),διαβάζω,ζωγραφίζω,δ ουλεύω καποιες ώρες,συνεχίζω τις σπουδές μου..και πολλές φορές νιώθω ευχαριστημένη με τη ζωή μου.όμως πάντα κάτι με κρατάει πίσω,μου στερεί την ανεμελειά..δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κατανοητό αυτό που θέλω να πώ. Πάντα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού υπάρχει ο Φ. και ενδεχομένως και άλλοι σαν τον Φ., και άνθρωποι δυστυχισμένοι, αδικημένοι (δεν ξέρω πως ακούγεται αυτό..αλλά έτι σκέφτομαι.υπάρχει δυστυχία πως μπορώ να κάνω σαν να μην υπάρχει?)και δεν λεώ ότι εγώ είμαι η ευαίσθητη που την αφορούν και ασχολείται και οι άλλοι που δεν επηρεάζονται τόσο είναι οι αδιάφοροι..Προσπαθώ πάντως όσο μπορώ να ζώ τη ζωή μου!Με τον Φ. ήμασταν πολύ δεμένοι, ήμασταν πολλά χρόνια μαζί, μέναμε μαζί ουσιαστικά μεγαλώσαμε μαζί και ο τρόπος του εχει επηρεάσει τον δικό μου και αντίστροφα με τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά που αυτό συνεπάγεται υποθέτω..




μαζι σου ρε!

οποιος ξερει ας απαντησει!!!

α στο καλο!

μα υπαρχει τοοοοοοοοοσος πονος

φευγω παω να κλαψω τωρα


ηλιθιοι εσεις ευτυχισμενοι!!!! ουρτ!

----------


## carrie

Μπορεις να τον αγαπας οσο θελεις, αλλα δε μπορεις να τον βοηθησεις αμα δε θελει να βοηθηθει, ουτε αυτον ουτε κανεναν...

----------


## researcher

τον μονο που μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε ειναι τον εαυτο μας και αυτον με περισση δυσκολια καποιες φορες

----------


## carrie

Serenity prayer:

God, 
grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change;
Courage to change the things I can;
And wisdom to know the difference..

----------


## αν?

"δε μπορεις να τον βοηθησεις αμα δε θελει να βοηθηθει, ουτε αυτον ουτε κανεναν."
θέι να βοηθηθεί..αλλα έχουν μαζευτεί τόσα πολλά που κι εγώ που είμαι ας πούμε "απ έξω" δεν θα ξερα από που να αρχίσω

----------


## arktos

ρις, για να διαβάσω ένα ποστ σου...κατεβαίνω κατεβαίνω κατεβαίνω...
γιατί γιατί γαιτί???????

----------


## gus1973

Πολλές φορές η τάση μας να μπαίνουμε μέσα στο πρόβλημα του άλλου, μέσα στη θλίψη του, ίσως να μαρτυρά αποφυγή ενασχόλησης με δικά μας θέματα. Και έτσι να μην είναι, η επιλογή "συμπάσχω και πονώ μαζί σου" δεν βοηθά την κατάσταση. Στέκεσαι δίπλα στον άλλον και ρωτάς πως μπορείς να βοηθήσεις. Προσανατολίζεις προς κάποια (ας πούμε) λύση και από εκεί και πέρα προσπαθεί να βρει τη δύναμη να προχωρήσει. Ας πούμε αν θέλει να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό βοηθάς στην εύρεση του ειδικού. Από εκεί και πέρα άντε να έχεις το ρόλο ενός διακριτικού καθοδηγητή. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο μιλάμε για μια ουσιαστική συνδρομή (και γι΄αυτόν αλλά και για εσένα)

----------


## researcher

> ρις, για να διαβάσω ένα ποστ σου...κατεβαίνω κατεβαίνω κατεβαίνω...
> γιατί γιατί γαιτί???????


ελα δεν το κανω για να δυσκολεψω

ετσι μου βγαινει

sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## arktos

δν χρειάζεται το σόρι...
αλλά πάντα ήθελα να στο πω...

----------


## Kandy

Εγω αυτο που θα ελεγα, χωρις να ειμαι ειδικη, ειναι πως η κατασταση του φιλου σου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη κ θελει πολυ συγκεκριμενη αντιμετωπιση. Αν πραγματικα θελεις να τον βοηθησεις θα πρεπει πρωτ απ ολα να εισαι εσυ πολυ καλα ψυχολογικα (κ οταν λεω καλα, εννοω πως πρεπει να σαι δυνατη για να ξεκινησεις "πολεμο"). Οι χρηστες θελουν σκληρη αντιμετωπιση για να καταλαβουν το λαθος δρομο τους. Πρωτ απ ολα αυτο εσυ μπορεις να το κανεις? 
Τον τροπο ακριβως ομως που θα το αντιμετωπισεις θα πρεπει να το ρωτησεις σε εναν ψυχολογο σε κεντρο απεξαρτησης οπως το ΟΚΑΝΑ. Φανταζομαι ομως πως η πρωτη ερωτηση που θα σου κανουν ειναι αν ο ιδιος εχει αποφασισει να σταματησει τη χρηση..... ΕΧΕΙ??????????????????????
Αν οχι, τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολα............

----------


## RainAndWind

Το να δρω κοινωνικά για να εξαλειφθεί η πείνα στον τρίτο κόσμο είναι άλλο και άλλο να νομίζω πως αν δε φάω εγώ ο τρίτος κόσμος θα χορτάσει.

----------


## researcher

> δν χρειάζεται το σόρι...
> αλλά πάντα ήθελα να στο πω...


ok then....:)

----------


## αν?

Kandy θέλει να κόψει..
researcher το δανείστηκα το βιβλίο..αρχισα να το διαβάζω ήδη.φαίνεται αρκετά βοηθητικό και σε αρκετά σημεία ταυτίζομαι.και μόνο που κάνω όμως κατι αποκλειστικά για μένα,ψάχνω κάτι για μένα με κάνει να αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα..αυτά για το βιβλίο προς το παρόν. φαντάζομαι θα έχω να σου πω περισσότερα όταν το τελειώσω...

----------


## researcher

μπραβο αν!!!

να μαθαινουμε τι παιζει

και απο κει και περα ο,τι μας παιρνει συναισθηματικα και λογικα

επιλεγουμε

τουλαχιστον ομως αφου εχουμε μια διαισθηση παραπανω για να προστατευτουμε

διαβαζοντας απο εμπειριες αλλων σε θεματα που μας απασχολουν

εγω το εχω εδω και το ανοιγω καθε τοσο

καλη αναγνωση!

----------


## αν?

"Το να δρω κοινωνικά για να εξαλειφθεί η πείνα στον τρίτο κόσμο είναι άλλο και άλλο να νομίζω πως αν δε φάω εγώ ο τρίτος κόσμος θα χορτάσει."
Ομως στον καθένα επιτρέπεται αφού δει/γνωρίσει/ερθει σε επαφή με το πρόβλημα να αντιδράσει..Με πολλές απεργίες πείνας από πολλά άτομα μπορεί να εξαλειφθεί και η πείνα στον τρίτο κόσμο ;) .Σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο, αλλά ίσως το δεύτερο είναι μια φάση από την οποία πρέπει να περάσουν ορισμένοι ανθρωποι μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσουν τελικά ότι το πρώτο είναι το ουιαστικό και το βοηθητικό.και ανάμεσα σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα απ' οτι φαινεται είμαι κι εγω..

----------


## claire

ίσως για ένα διάστημα να είναι νορμάλ κάποιες τέτοιες σκέψεις και να πρέπει να αποδεχτείς την ύπαρξη τους.

από ενοχές νιώθεις έτσι ή απλά σου λείπει και δεν μπορείς να χαρείς?

----------


## αν?

οχι claire δεν νιώθω τύψεις τουλάχιστον πιο εντονες από οταν καθε σχεση τελειώνει

----------


## αν?

ή μάλλον όχι το σκέφτηκα καλύτερα και τελικά μπορεί να νιώθω και τύψεις...αν δεν είχα μετακομίσει από το μέρος όπου μέναμε μαζί ίσως να μην είχαμε χωρίσει,εκεί είχαμε έναν κύκλο κοιών φίλων,γνωστών,πηγαίανμε σε συναυλίες,προβολές κτλ ήμασταν πιο δραστήριοι και μάλλον και πιο ευτυχισμένοι τελικά..αλλα΄αυτός ούτε εκεί ένιωθε καλά.του το χω πεί αυτήν μου τη σκέψη και μου είπε ότι δεν πρέπει να σκέφτομαι έτσι και ότι κανένας άλλος δεν του φταίει που έμπλεξε και ότι με το αν..μπορεί να μου κάνει και χίλια άλλα σενάρια.νιώθω και τύψεις μήπως αν είχαμε κάνει πράγματα διαφορετικά για τη σχέση μας δεν του είχε δημιουργηθεί ποτέ η αναγκη να κάνει χρήση..μήπως έκανα πράγματα δηλ. που ένιωθε να τον μειώνουν,να νιώθει λίγος,μόνος,διαφορετικός... εν ξερω.Είναι σκέψεις που επανήλθαν όταν σκέφτηκα καλυτερα την ερώτηση σου.Ξερω ότι είναι παράλογες αλλα τις έχω κάνει

----------

